# Isabella Brown - Young violinist, among the greatests



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

And I hadn't heard her before! Records by *Isabella Brown* on Youtube:
Tchaiko I - Sibelius I - Nicco 24 (aged 16) - Her channel
Still very young, she will progress further. She's already among the best.

Do you notice her instrument? I like it much. Less piercing than Strad and Guarneri, warmer and more even at the low register, it's an Amati
Wikipedia


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Enthalpy said:


> And I hadn't heard her before! Records by *Isabella Brown* on Youtube:
> Tchaiko I - Sibelius I - Nicco 24 (aged 16) - Her channel
> Still very young, she will progress further. She's already among the best.
> 
> ...


I'd agree the Strad is piercing not sure about the Guarneri though on that.The Guarneri feels deep and robust(I'm assuming were talking the Del Jesu,there were 4 generations of Guarneri).Yea,the newer generations of Amati are very good,also the Storioni and Guadanini


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

O yes, I forgot to mention it. The brand "Amati" is reused presently. The one I meant was an ancestor to Stradivarius and Guarneri.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Enthalpy said:


> O yes, I forgot to mention it. The brand "Amati" is reused presently. The one I meant was an ancestor to Stradivarius and Guarneri.


Amati is being re-used,that is tasteless being there family was the original in the Cremonese guild


----------

